# Rest In Peace Sweet Cully



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

January 29th I lost my golden retriever Vinny to a liver shunt. This morning, exactly 2 months later, I got a call that my parent's dog- who I lived with for the first 10 years of his life and still see daily- wasn't getting up and was throwing up. I rushed over there and the vet came to their house and let him go. It turns out his intestines ruptured, most likely from a blood clot. This is a very painful death, so the kindest thing we could have done was let him go. He was a border collie/husky mix and even at the age of 13 1/2 still looked like he could have been a puppy. He ran in the woods everyday of his life and was a very happy dog. Life will never be the same without him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you! I am so sorry.

Sad enough to lose one dog but two in such a short amount of time must feel so surreal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

Ash

I am SO VERY SORRY about Vinny and your parents dog, Cully!

I know they are playing with my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Two losses so quickly together is devastating. Hugs to you and your family. Godspeed to Cully.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your double loss , I am sure that they will now be making new friends at the
bridge

Sleep softly Vinny & Cully


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. How horrendous to lose them so close together. You can talk about them here as much as you need!


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that :-( ... Goldens just don't live long enough!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, losing two dogs you love so close together is really unfair, thinking of you and sending you healing thoughts. x


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sooo sorry! Losing two in such a short time is devastating! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you have had so much heartbreak and loss in a short period of time. RIP, sweet doggies.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for all the heartache in such a short time. Please post some pictures and talk about them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of both Vinny and Cully! Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry to read that on two months anniversary of passing of your sweet Vinny your family lost another 4 legs family member. My deepest condolences for sudden loss of your childhood friend Cully. I know how hard is to accept these two great losses in such a short period. Sending my prayers to give you the strength in these difficult times.

Rest in peace sweet Cully you will be missed by your family.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, I truly know what you are going through. Try to stay strong, its so hard to lose two faithful friends in such a short period of time, life is cruel. My prayers and thoughts are with you at this most heartbreaking time.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

{{{hugs}}}}


----------

